# κεραμικά ή κεραμεικά; κεραμικά αλλά ο Κεραμεικός



## Tsigonias (Apr 8, 2009)

Τελικά ποιά είναι η ορθή γραφή της λέξης Κεραμεικός;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2009)

Το ΛΝΕΓ λημματογραφεί το *κεραμικός*, αναφέρει δε ότι το *Κεραμεικός* αφορά αποκλειστικά την ιστορική συνοικία της Αθήνας και ότι η γραφή _κεραμεικός_ προέκυψε από αναλογική επίδραση άλλων παραγώγων με -_ει-_ (κεραμείον, κεράμειος κλπ).

Παλιότερα, ο Δημητράκος λημματογραφεί _κεραμεικός_ "ο εις τον κεραμέα ανήκων" άλλως _κεραμικός_, καθώς επίσης και _κεραμικός_ σε ξεχωριστό λήμμα μαζί με την _κεραμική_.


----------



## sopherina (Apr 8, 2009)

Το ΛΚΝ που έχω μπροστά μου λέει "κεραμ*ι*κός,- ή, - ό" πάντως.
Edit: Αλλά ο προλαλήσας τα εξηγεί καλύτερα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 8, 2009)

'Ηδη από τα αρχαία απαντά και "κεραμεικός" ως εσφαλμένη γραφή των αντιγράφων έναντι του κυρίως "κεραμικός", "κεραμική" (τέχνη). 
Εξαίρεση, όπως λέει ο Ζαζ, ο Κεραμεικός των Αθηνών (και οι δύο μάλιστα αρχαίοι Κεραμεικοί).
...Και ο σύγχρονος σινε-Κεραμεικός των αισθησιακών ταινιών.


----------



## Costas (Apr 9, 2009)

Ιδού ένα σύνορο της αρχαίας γειτονιάς των κεραμέων, γραμένο με "ει" (από το εκεί Μουσείο).


----------



## drazen (Oct 15, 2012)

Από άλλο νήμα ξεκίνησα, μα μου φαίνεται πως εδώ είναι το φυσικό νήμα για την απάντηση.



Costas said:


> Ιδού ένα σύνορο της αρχαίας γειτονιάς των κεραμέων, γραμένο με "ει" (από το εκεί Μουσείο).



Μια και μου φαίνεται δύσκολο ένας επίσημος (Η)όρος μιας εποχής κατά την οποία δεν είχε εξαφανιστεί η προσωδία να έχει λάθος, θεωρώ πως:
Η γραφή "*κεραμικός*" προερχόμενη από το "*κέραμος*" (η πρώτη ύλη, ο πηλός) προσδιορίζει, κατά συνεκδοχή, τα προϊόντα, τα αγγεία και, ιδιαίτερα το κατ' εξοχήν προϊόν, τα κεραμίδια. 
Η γραφή "*κεραμεικός*" αναφέρεται στα των κεραμέFων, δηλαδή "*κεραμεFική τεχνολογία*", "*κεραμεFικός δήμος*".


----------



## Earion (Oct 15, 2012)

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι Κεραμεικός υπάρχει και στα ένδοξα Παρίσια (γαλλικά, Tuileries), με κήπους (ακόμα και σήμερα) και παλάτι κάποτε (όχι πια).


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2012)

Υπάρχει και ο Κεραμεικός του Νέου Φαλήρου:

ο Κεραμεικός· νεοκλασικό κτήριο εργοστασίου αγγειοπλαστικής στο Νέο Φάληρο. (ΠαπΛεξ)

Με την επιστροφή του στην Ελλάδα [ο Χρήστος Ζαλοκώστας] ασχολήθηκε με την βιομηχανία όπου και ανέλαβε επιτυχώς την επαναλειτουργία του εργοστασίου "Κεραμεικός" στο Νέο Φάληρο.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Χρήστος_Ζαλοκώστας

To 1938 μάλιστα στο πλαίσιο της λειτουργίας της Ανωνύμου Αγγειοπλαστικής Εταιρείας ιδρύθηκε στο Νέο Φάληρο ο Κεραμεικός Αθλητικός Όμιλος που παρουσίασε ιδιαίτερη δραστηριότητα στο χώρο του ποδοσφαίρου ως Ποδοσφαιρικός Όμιλος Ένωσις Κεραμεικού. Στις εκδηλώσεις του σωματείου συμμετείχαν, όπως αναφερόταν ρητά στο καταστατικό, μόνο όσοι εργάζονταν στα εργοστάσια της εταιρείας ανεξαρτήτως φύλου. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, ως σκοπός καθοριζόταν «...η δια παντός αθλητισμού, γυμναστικής και συναφούς ψυχαγωγίας σωματική και πνευματική ανάπτυξις και προαγωγή των μελών του, συγχρόνως δε και η διάδοσις του αθλητικού πνεύματος εις τας εργαζομένας τάξεις...». 
http://www.scribd.com/doc/21686034/4/ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΕΣ-ΚΑΙ-ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΕΣ-ΠΡΟΕΚΤΑΣΕΙΣ


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2013)

Μας έχει κάνει άνω-κάτω ο Κεραμεικός τελικά:


----------

